# My first sale



## The100road (Mar 5, 2017)

I got a lathe for xmas and have been making these open reed cow elk calls for friends and family. I got my first request of a purchase on Friday and worked these up this weekend. They will be delivered Monday.

Cocobolo is a standard cow elk mew and the Red Mallee burl is a high pitch cow in estrus call.

I still have work to do on applying my CA finishes but I think I'm getting better!

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 5, 2017)

Those are cool. I mainly turn Predator calls. I make a lot of elk calls To use the with my bear calls. Live in Tenino. Those will work. Rick


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2017)

CA just takes lots and lots of practice! You're doin great there Stan!! Just keep working at it, it gets easier and easier with every turn.

If you're going to get rich and retire early in life turning elk calls though, you're going to have to step up your game on the pictures. And, we just happen to have a thread going to offer a few pointers for cheap! The better your CA gets, the tougher it gets to take decent pictures.

https://woodbarter.com/threads/shining-a-little-light-on-the-subject.30448/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 6, 2017)

bearmanric said:


> Those are cool. I mainly turn Predator calls. I make a lot of elk calls To use the with my bear calls. Live in Tenino. Those will work. Rick



Thanks Rick! That means a lot coming from you. You and Mr. Jason phelps are my game call inspiration. im hoping to get one of your horn howlers someday.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 6, 2017)

Thanks for the tip Rocky! I'll give that Thread a read. Although this is definitely a hobby and not a business I'll still work on my photos to not strain WB eyes with blurryness. Haha. @bearmanric and Jason phelps have the game call market pretty well taken care of here in Washington state.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Oh, I know exactly where you're coming from Stan! I would dare say I took close to 200 pictures of this set of calls before I got it this good, threw my hands in the air, and simply gave up. The pictures didn't do the calls justice. That's when I started working on other lighting concepts indoors. While outdoors using natural light does work in many cases, with calls you have so many different angles to deal with, and goodies all around you, and when you get that CA polished up to perfection, you'll pick up reflections off of something every time. I can control that better indoors with the light box.







And, I've got about 7 - 8 of Rick's calls in my cabinet as well, he helped prod me into this wood turning insanity too.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Mar 6, 2017)

Those look good Stan I don't see anything wrong with those finishes!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is another cocobolo cow elk call for my buddy and a red mallee burl from @NYWoodturner call that I think I'm going to have to keep for myself.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good looking calls Stan. What's the toneboard material on the top call? I like the color in that one.


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Good looking calls Stan. What's the toneboard material on the top call? I like the color in that one.



Thanks! That is a toneboard from Reeseoutdoors/Reeselanyards. I found them online out of Alaska. He has a few colors.

Something a little different.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2017)

It's different, seen a few different colors in acrylic, but it doesn't really look acrylic is why I asked.

White spot on the bottom call a filler Stan, or is it CA dust from sanding? If it's CA dust, try wet sanding your CA with Boiled Linseed Oil. It'll darken the dust lifted off the CA and give you a brownish to black fill on spots of that nature.


----------



## The100road (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks Rocky! I did not know that. And will give it a shot. 

But I think your referring to the tiny hole I filled with turquoise? It's kinda awkward being all alone isn't it?


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 10, 2017)

Yep, that's what it is! My mistake; looks white on my monitor for some reason, doesn't look like turquoise.

But, yeah the Boiled Linseed Oil works really nice for wet sanding CA Stan, it eliminates a lot of the dust problems seen with conventional wet sand or dry sanding. Makes for a really nice finish as well, it helps smooth a lot of little issues out.

3rd and 4th pieces down the line here were wet sanded with CA. I want to say the first one was too, just because it does leave such a smooth finish. But, the Eucalyptus burl it was imperative. Tried to sand it and filled all of the crevices with white CA dust before I touched it good. Had to get out the toothbrush and air hose and clean them all out, then work BLO into what remained stuck in the bottom to darken it. The more I use it, the more I like it, it just makes a way nicer finish.


----------

